# Stuck Blade Hub on push mower



## jgayle762 (May 22, 2005)

Anyone got any tricks for removing a stuck blade hub? (This is an older style one that is held onto the crankshaft by a woodruff key.) I've tried using a prybar, but the thing doesn't budge. I'm not sure a wheel puller would work since the hole in the middle of the hub leads right into the threads on the inside of the crankshaft, instead of something solid of the wheel puller to push against.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

heat it up with a torch, and then knock it off.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Heat it up with a torch and then touch it with a candle or a big glob of Crisco. The candle wax or Crisco will melt and work its way down between the crankshaft and hub. This will give you enough lubrication to make it much much easier to tap off with a hammer.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

BTW...

Watch out how much heat you put into the crankshaft so that you don't burn up the oil seal.


----------



## jgayle762 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks, guys! I was finally able to get that dreadful thing off tonight by using your advice. It still took some beating with a hammer, but it eventually came loose. I don't think it ever would have come off without your help! Thanks again!


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Water displacement 40 = wd40 use it alot. if that dosent work than you heat it up.


----------

